# trouble some stallion



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That horse needs to learn some respect and fast.
No horse especially a stallion should be allowed to walk that close or nip at a human.
If no one at the barn has any training experience then send him to someone that does.
This behavior will only get worse as he ages. Shalom


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yup I agree with dbarabians. He needs an attitude adjustment, is he just like this with you? Or everyone that handles him first thing? All horses kept in over night can be a bit excitable going out in the morning, but they all have to learn that jumping around and nipping aren't allowed. This is especially important with a stallion as the behavior will escalate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That stud needs to be handled a lot more than what he is, or he needs to be handled by someone with the experience to handled such a pushy boy.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

The stud at our barn did this too for a while until everyone got the message from his owner to have a 'conversation' with him if he did it again. He did this in the mornings too but every time we got mean and nasty real quick. Got him to stop for good on day two. It can turn deadly real fast and he needs to learn some respect ASAP. To bring out his best you might need to make him mind more than he is now.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Use a firm hand but most stallions will not tolerate abuse and if you do not know the difference then have someone else handle him that does.
I was told years ago by an experienced handler that stallions liked to be asked to do something or made to think it was their idea. I have found this to be true for the most part. Shalom


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Is this stallion just wandering around loose? How is he able to walk directly behind you and trot on your feet? Is he in with the other horses? If so, he should not be! He sounds like a typical young, untrained stallion so should not be in an area where he can hurt someone. Whoever owns him needs to get control of the situation, from the sound of things.


----------



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

I have a young stud and quite a while back, he decided he was going to try to nip the back of my shoulder when I was up on a rail fence. I came off the fence at him instantly and made him think I was going to kill him. I made my point and backed off. To this day, he has never nipped again and that was over 2 years ago. I agree with db arabians, make your point and move on when working with in tact boys.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd take a whip with me and crack it behind my back.. if he stays out of your personal bubble he wont get smacked.


----------

